# Bristol Meet-Monday (BH) 7th May - 17:30



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I've now got some details of this first Bristol meet. I won't give away all the information now (since it should be a nice surprise) but we're meeting here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... d703125df8 from 17:30 and starting the onward journey at 18:00 on Monday 7th May (Bank Holiday).

If you're going to be late give me a call on [removed to stop spam phonecalls - PM me if you want it again] and I can arrange to meet you a little way into our short journey.

We'll have a bit of a country drive/cruise/hoon and then eat around 19:30 at a pub near Chew Valley Lake. From there it's up to you all to make your own way home (so bring your sat navs  ).

Try to arrive with some fuel as there isn't any petrol stations on the route (but let me know if you're going to run out). We should drive about 30miles in total until we reach the pub, and then it's probably about another 10miles to a suitable fuel stop (in any direction).


















(excuse the old wheels - am running a temporary set until mine are back from the refurbisher)

*Can you all reconfirm your attendance and whether you'll be bringing along any additional family members or friends so I can book the pub meal for the right number.*

Keep checking here as I may have some more details nearer the time. And if anyone has a question then fire away.

Interested Parties:
1: Rhod_TT (confirmed)
2: G12MO X (+1?) (confirmed)
3: conlechi (+1?) (confirmed)
4: Multiprocess
5: WAZ-TT (confirmed)
6: gadgetboy38 (confirmed)
7: Josh263uk +1 (confirmed)
8: jacko +1 (confirmed)
9: dogsoldier20 (confirmed - no food)

(original message)

I'm hoping to arrange my first meet as the new TTOC rep for Bristol for the late afternoon/evening of Monday 7th May - which is a bank holiday.

The meet will include a nice cruise up through Cheddar gorge and a meal at a pub somewhere nearby (either before or after the cruise). I'll post up more details soon but can I have a list of anyone that's interested and can make that day (if the uptake looks to be a little low I may move the date).

(yippee - looks like there's enough interest to stick with the 7th May)


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

You will be passing my front door  on the a37 so yes will try and sort somthing out


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

G12MO X said:


> I'm up for it  Should be a few Bristol TTs out there


That was my thinking.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Count me in Rhod


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just realised the 7th May is also my TT's 5th birthday so someone should bring cake.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

there are many bristol owners, new and older, but i guess some life myself don't stumble across in here often.

post something in the other threads etc and try PM the local ones.

I'm busy with exams in May, but if the inital meet was close by i would be a maybe to pop along for the meet and greet

hopefully something would be arranged in the heights of the summer too


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

p1tse said:


> post something in the other threads etc and try PM the local ones.


That's a bit naughty but I'lll give it a shot when I've got more details up on this thread.



p1tse said:


> I'm busy with exams in May, but if the inital meet was close by i would be a maybe to pop along for the meet and greet


Plan would be to meet firstly nearer Bristol (just south I'd say) and go from there and anyone is welcome to come along just for that.



p1tse said:


> hopefully something would be arranged in the heights of the summer too


Of course, I'll keep you all posted. The TTOC meet at the start of July shouldn't be forgotten though.


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Sounds good something close to home but i have plans for that
weekend at the moment.
If i can change these plans i will be up for that. 

Jacko


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Any room for me & hubby?

We quite fancy the journey, and as we'll be setting up some Cornish meets hopefully in the near future it would be good for us to attend one somewhere else first to see what goes on!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

carly said:


> Any room for me & hubby?


Of course. More the merrier.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

carly said:


> Any room for me & hubby?
> 
> We quite fancy the journey, and as we'll be setting up some Cornish meets hopefully in the near future it would be good for us to attend one somewhere else first to see what goes on!


Carly, I've been ringing Hubby and getting no reply, will try again this morning.

Rhod, I will be along, but in my A4!!


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like we are gonna have the kids I think  
Horror of horrors will it be alright if I bring a saab estate along?  Might get the wife drive the tt as well  as she is moaning that its always in London and she is not getting any fun :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

peterc said:


> Looks like we are gonna have the kids I think
> Horror of horrors will it be alright if I bring a saab estate along?  Might get the wife drive the tt as well  as she is moaning that its always in London and she is not getting any fun :roll:


I don't see why a SAAB isn't allowed. You'll just have to strategically park so as not to spoil any photographs


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Multiprocess said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Any room for me & hubby?
> ...


Really?? I keep asking if he's had any missed calls but he said he hasn't! Hmm.... will check again. Sorry bout that!


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I would be interested in coming along  .


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll be there where abouts were you thinking of starting from?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> i'll be there where abouts were you thinking of starting from?


Um not sure. Somewhere around Bristol airport was my initial thinking but I guess meeting the ones to the south of Bristol at our first "photo" stop will probably be better for them.

Gunna give the route a go next week - and call into the pub I'm thinking of to see if we can reserve some carpark space.


----------



## Audi_TT_Spares (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi all...

Not too far from me... ill join you....

Leigh


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > i'll be there where abouts were you thinking of starting from?
> ...


being in kingswood the airport is not too far for me and to be honest quite a nice drive out.


----------



## martynv6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey nice one ,if im not busy then i`ll be there ,put up a post nearer the time to let us know where to meet.

i`ve never looked on this part of the forum so there may be others out there who dont as well ,would it be breaking any forum rules if you post this on the main forum

but anyway it sounds good not sure what the wife will think tho but i can leave her at home to dog sit


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Will get more details of the meet up on Monday and then I'll post a link from the main Mk1 and 2 discussion forums.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Details updated on 1st post.


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

is there stll space for 1 plus may be 2?

And how far from Bristol Airport is the starting point (approx).

Looking forward to this, 1st meet.

Little nervous, but much more excitment!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

josh


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Josh263uk said:


> is there stll space for 1 plus may be 2?
> 
> And how far from Bristol Airport is the starting point (approx).
> 
> ...


There's no maximum on numbers (I just need to know what they are beforehand so I can book the pub meal).

The start is about 2miles from the airport (the map on the first post should give you some idea).

You're nervous! Don't be nervous. It might be your first meet but it's the first meet that I've organised. I'm nervous (lots of what ifs? in my head)


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

im sure ill be fine. and if the meet is as good as the shot of Cheddar Gorge, it will be great. Lets hope for good weather!

Josh


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi 
Count me and the wife in now as we have sorted our plans  
Looking forward to the meet and hoping for good weather!!

jacko [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

*cough* Excuse me. Just a reminder that this event is taking place next Monday.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'll be there Rhod


----------



## Avus_TTr (Apr 16, 2007)

Room for a new owner??? 

Me +1!

Looking forward to meeting you all 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Avus_TTr said:


> Room for a new owner???
> 
> Me +1!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all 8)


Of course (you've been added to the list on the first page). See you there.


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi.

Has anyone got a vag com who will be on this meet?

Would like to get alarm beep and auto lock.

Thanks

Looking forward to Monday.

Josh


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Josh263uk said:


> Would like to get alarm beep and auto lock.


I can probably sort you out with that.


----------



## Avus_TTr (Apr 16, 2007)

I have to drop out  Sorry peeps - I will definitely be on the next one though!!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Avus_TTr said:


> I have to drop out  Sorry peeps - I will definitely be on the next one though!!!


No worries.


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Good Luck with your First Meet, am unable to attend due to work. Must liaise to arrange a joint meet later in the Year.
Stu


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

TT RS said:


> Good Luck with your First Meet, am unable to attend due to work. Must liaise to arrange a joint meet later in the Year.
> Stu


Thanks Stu. A joint meet is definitely on the cards - any suggestions?


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Rhod_TT said:


> Josh263uk said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to get alarm beep and auto lock.
> ...


Thanks

Josh


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Josh263uk said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Josh263uk said:
> ...


Me too please Rhod


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Rhod, I'm interested in coming down to the meet probably +1, won't be staying for food though, hopefully I'll get chance to give the car a good wash and polish and attend with not too many bug stains on the front 

Rhys.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Josh263uk said:
> 
> 
> > Rhod_TT said:
> ...


could u give mine a quick scan too please!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Rhod,
lots of vagcom requests  ,

hope you laptop's got a good battery :wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Hi Rhod, I'm interested in coming down to the meet probably +1, won't be staying for food though, hopefully I'll get chance to give the car a good wash and polish and attend with not too many bug stains on the front
> 
> Rhys.


Sorry Rhys. Missed your post. No problem just tagging along for the ride and not joining in with the food.

The bug stains will depend on how far you have to drive before our meeting point. My car will probably be plastered.


----------



## mbase (May 24, 2005)

hi ,
sorry this a bit late any chance of tagging along for the ride,
cant stay for food though but have a drink.c u at meet if ok.
cheers.
ian.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

mbase said:


> hi ,
> sorry this a bit late any chance of tagging along for the ride,
> cant stay for food though but have a drink.c u at meet if ok.
> cheers.
> ian.


Ian,

Of course you can come along. There's no limit on numbers.
(and if anyone is thinking about joinging us, then just come along)

Rhod


----------



## morrisan (Jan 12, 2007)

As new owners of a TT, my wife and I would have loved to join you all, but coming from West Sussex, we may get back a little late. Would definitely be keen next time. Would the meeting time be any earlier?

Regards

morrisan


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

morrisan said:


> As new owners of a TT, my wife and I would have loved to join you all, but coming from West Sussex, we may get back a little late. Would definitely be keen next time. Would the meeting time be any earlier?
> 
> Regards
> 
> morrisan


Probably. It's not going to be "regularly" at any particular time (or place). Just thought we'd miss the bank holiday tourist traffic by starting a little late in the day. I guess we'll see tomorrow though.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sorry guys. I can pick the date but I can't control the weather. At least you won't have to clean your cars especially.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Sorry guys. I can pick the date but I can't control the weather. At least you won't have to clean your cars especially.


Hey Rhod,
it can't be as bad as my last meet :roll: :roll:

That was dangerously wet 

See you later


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Rhod_TT said:


> Sorry guys. I can pick the date but I can't control the weather. At least you won't have to clean your cars especially.


Just makes the driving more fun!


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Hey Rhod,
> it can't be as bad as my last meet :roll: :roll:
> 
> That was dangerously wet


Your right there Mark, it was a wet one :roll: Hope it dries out a bit later and should see you all there.
Rhys


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

I think I can see some blue sky!. 

Fingers crossed for later.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dogsoldier20 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Rhod,
> ...


Sun's shining in South Wales .................for the moment :roll:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I hope everyone enjoyed their day and made it safely home. It turns out we didn't get as wet as we thought we might but then again it wasn't as sunny as it should have been. Thanks to the 10 cars that made it to my first meet. The next one might be a bit bigger. Here's a few photos for you all (feel free to add some more if you have any).

Rhod


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice pics, hope all had a good time.

gutted i missed out, as am busy


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Looked like a good un. Geezuz 350bhp you lucky, lucky...


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

some more pics of mondays meet

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/5557183


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

if everyone could e-mail me their photos then that would be great for my event writeup for Absolutte. send to rhod(AT)rhodri-armour.co.uk


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

Had a great time. Will post some pictures shorltly.

Also for Rich and Sue in the Avus Roadster. Did the original reg end ORA

Josh


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## mbase (May 24, 2005)

thanks,had a really good time,
enjoyed meeting you all,weather stayed ok as well.
hope theirs another one soon.
cheers.
ian.


----------



## morrisan (Jan 12, 2007)

That's so SWEEET!!!

Pity I missed it.

Next time then 

morrisan


----------



## jacko (Jan 5, 2006)

Had a cool time. Nice to meet everyone and to put names to faces,
thanks to Rhod for organising a great first meet  
i will post my pictures later when i have more time [smiley=zzz.gif]

cheers jacko


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good meet Rhod ,

Good to meet new people and put faces to names  .

Would be good to arrange a joint meet at some point 8)

Will post up pic's soon

Got a bit lost on the way home , ended up at the airport :roll: :roll:

Gotta get a sat nav


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Got a bit lost on the way home , ended up at the airport :roll: :roll:
> 
> Gotta get a sat nav


Ending at a pub in the middle of nowhere didn't help did it.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

A bit off topic here i was speaking to a couple of u at the pub about MOT testing and someone mentioned they were about Â£50, well i just got mine done here and they were excellent very friendly and only charge Â£30

Autocare
24, Charlton Road, Bristol, Avon BS15 1HB
Tel: 01179 674612

BEAT THAT


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Rhod, great first meet, sorry we couldn't stay for food, maybe next time  nice to meet all who attended, new faces and old. Look forward to the next one.

Rhys.


----------



## R1SKG (May 9, 2007)

Hi Josh

Original plate ended DBE

Richard


----------



## Josh263uk (Feb 9, 2007)

R1SKG said:


> Original plate ended DBE


Thanks,It suddenly dawned on me that one of mothers many prievious cars was a Avus TTR 225, it would have been about the right age. Hope the MOT went/goes ok.

Josh


----------

